# calming savanah monitor



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

hi im new to rfuk, ive had a long break from reptiles but now have more time to spend with them again.
have got a sub adult monitor is ok feeding but still a bit agressive when handling and touching any tips on calming her down or is it a case of time before she trust me. never had this trouble with my iggy


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

Ive heard different "calming" techniques, i was advised to keep picking them up even when theyre whipping and pooing all over the place. I did this and mine never calme down at all, he just seemed to get stressed out. I tried a new approach of coaxing him out with food on tongs (so not to associate my fingers with food, because a bosc bite really hurtss:deviluntil he began to trust me moving him back in. Now hes handleable but i dont drop my guard because he can be a bit of a :censor:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

It worked best for me by opening the Viv often and moving stuff around and changing his water. Picking things up and putting them down, just being there and doing stuff without touching him, and when it's feeding time use food to lure him into your lap or arms and then stroke and handle whilst feeding to get him used to human interaction. now I can open the Viv at anytime with or without food and put my hands/arms in and so whatever I want including pick him up without a problem. 

Gauging when he has ha enough is the key and every Bosc is going to be different. The bath technique did not work at all for me my Bosc hates the bath and either goes mental and stresses out or plays dead


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

If hes playing dead and just floating then maybe you got too much water in there...always start then very shallow so the water touches the bellies but they have the security of walking etc and work up from there.

Best way I found was to literally leave them alone do as above...cleaning/maintenance/changing water etc but never approaching him or touching him and always use tongs to feed. Funny enough the less physical contact one has with alot of monitors the better they get on with you! Go with their pace and not with yours as people get very impatient very easily. They get better as they get older but if you keep trying to pick them up (no monitor likes this!) you keep breaking your trust.


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

I've tried all different depths and temps in the bath he Just constantly jumps and tries to climb out or spreads arms n legs out and lays flat. It's more the fact that I'm Towering over him that's making him scared I think, I gave up with the bath and tamed him fine otherwise, if he sees your hands and arms in HIS Viv once or twice a day and your not threatening him or invading his space to much they soon get used to it rather than see it as a threat. which makes the keeping of a Bosc a lot more enjoyable and managable a friend o mine has a 1 year old Bosc who has not touched it or picked it up in 6 months. He has to throw a towl over it and bundle it into a box to be able to clean it's Viv and change water. unfortunately there's a lot of boscs kep this way due to owners not being able to put the time or patiance into it. 

And that's why so many end up in rescue centers or in the classifieds...


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

daniel-james said:


> I've tried all different depths and temps in the bath he Just constantly jumps and tries to climb out or spreads arms n legs out and lays flat. It's more the fact that I'm Towering over him that's making him scared I think, I gave up with the bath and tamed him fine otherwise, if he sees your hands and arms in HIS Viv once or twice a day and your not threatening him or invading his space to much they soon get used to it rather than see it as a threat. which makes the keeping of a Bosc a lot more enjoyable and managable a friend o mine has a 1 year old Bosc who has not touched it or picked it up in 6 months. He has to throw a towl over it and bundle it into a box to be able to clean it's Viv and change water. unfortunately there's a lot of boscs kep this way due to owners not being able to put the time or patiance into it.
> 
> And that's why so many end up in rescue centers or in the classifieds...


Majority of monitors end up on the classifieds because they outgrow the owners space and people then realise they need space which they thought they had when they bought him! :bash: Niles usually get passed on due to aggression. 

But its not about putting time in its about giving them time! People shouldnt be handling any monitor in my opinion unless necessary ie baths, cleaning. Even when you think theyre tame they will still poo on you and for a reason! So best advice I could give is leave them alone or buy a hamster if you want pet something :lol2:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes so they all need handling to some extent? Which is what the post is about being able to tame a Bosc down. Not turning it into a hamster.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

daniel-james said:


> Yes so they all need handling to some extent? Which is what the post is about being able to tame a Bosc down. Not turning it into a hamster.


Your obviously upset about my post so I apologise if I offended you.

I was simply making the point that "handling" a monitor isnt the best way to take them in my opinion and from my experience. I was told to do the same thing with my bosc and yeah it worked to a certain extent but when I actually tried the hands off method that a lot of the guys swear by on here I actually learnt a lot more about my monitors.

Anyway maybe a more experienced member on the forum may comment on this or you could post on the monitor & tegu thread for a better answer. 

Like I said...didnt mean to offend just tried to help by replying to the post and give my experience.

Good Luck with the bosc.

Edit: Just to clarify mate I was telling you to buy a hamster bud or directing it at you lol I was responding to the OP. I only quoted your message to give reason why a lot of people get rid of monitors.


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

ConstrictorsCymru said:


> Ive heard different "calming" techniques, i was advised to keep picking them up even when theyre whipping and pooing all over the place. I did this and mine never calme down at all, he just seemed to get stressed out. I tried a new approach of coaxing him out with food on tongs (so not to associate my fingers with food, because a bosc bite really hurtss:deviluntil he began to trust me moving him back in. Now hes handleable but i dont drop my guard because he can be a bit of a :censor:


ok thanks for that sounds like i dont have 2 many problems she comes out of the viv for food and a walkround and doesnt hiss as much when i change water etc can pick her up but at 3foot now can be a handful, and shes going to get better.
not to bad in the bath great just after shes fed less mess in viv and wash it down the plug hole,thanks to all:2thumb:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Not upset at all about your post, I was just saying that surely they all need taming to some extent. Even if as you say they are only handled when necessary.. My bosc is tame but it doesn't meen I get him out for cuddles and afternoon naps on the sofa... Just makes it easier for me to carry out duties in the Viv and a more enjoyable experience lol.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

daniel-james said:


> Not upset at all about your post, I was just saying that surely they all need taming to some extent. Even if as you say they are only handled when necessary.. My bosc is tame but it doesn't meen I get him out for cuddles and afternoon naps on the sofa... Just makes it easier for me to carry out duties in the Viv and a more enjoyable experience lol.


Yep totally agree and I usually assume when people as ask to tame a monitor they usually want to treat it as a hamster lol your view is understandable and I wish I could have the same for my nile but it wouldnt work. A bosc I found tends to calm down as it gets older anyway with a few exceptions.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Handling handling and more handling was what worked for me! Obviously trying to read the signs is key, if you think it's pi**ed it probably is! Just always remember its boss and you can't go wrong! Food is always a good bargaining tool but NEVER get to complacent, and ALWAYS use tongs! All boscs are different try to find what it likes and doesn't like and take advantage with the likes!!


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dibles said:


> Handling handling and more handling was what worked for me! Obviously trying to read the signs is key, if you think it's pi**ed it probably is! Just always remember its boss and you can't go wrong! Food is always a good bargaining tool but NEVER get to complacent, and ALWAYS use tongs! All boscs are different try to find what it likes and doesn't like and take advantage with the likes!!


 
thanks for that, reading the signs is important and food is the best tool boscs will always come out for food, especially when you want them to perform in your "hamster wheel".LOL:mf_dribble:
jokes on the side i think you need to be able to handle then with out causing stress making viv maintenance and keeping them a pleasure not going into a bear pit.:whip:


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

Just to say I met a guys Bosc on this forum, and it seemed to enjoy being handled. It would come to you to be carried and was cometely docile. IMO some monitors seem to enjoy socialising but reading the signs is key. You'll know if they want to be left alone:2thumb:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah agree, agitating it when it's clearly pissed off or does not want to be handled will Only make things worse. I wouldnt want a Bosc that is so laid back that it actualy enjoys human interaction I like to think that a Bosc is a Bosc and they do have bad tempers and are not to be played with like hamsters mine would still bite and protect itself if it felt threatened I just tamed it enough to no that I am Not threatening it when I carry out my duties in the Viv and so on. I dont want a bosc that you can cuddle up With and watch tv lol. I want him not to stress and feel threatened just as much for his sake as Mine.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Hotdog27 said:


> thanks for that, reading the signs is important and food is the best tool boscs will always come out for food, especially when you want them to perform in your "hamster wheel".LOL:mf_dribble:
> jokes on the side i think you need to be able to handle then with out causing stress making viv maintenance and keeping them a pleasure not going into a bear pit.:whip:


Many truths are told amongst jokes! :whistling2:



daniel-james said:


> Yeah agree, agitating it when it's clearly pissed off or does not want to be handled will Only make things worse. I wouldnt want a Bosc that is so laid back that it actualy enjoys human interaction I like to think that a Bosc is a Bosc and they do have bad tempers and are not to be played with like hamsters mine would still bite and protect itself if it felt threatened I just tamed it enough to no that I am Not threatening it when I carry out my duties in the Viv and so on. I dont want a bosc that you can cuddle up With and watch tv lol. I want him not to stress and feel threatened just as much for his sake as Mine.


Well said bud and 110% agreed! :no1:


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

:2thumb:couldnt agree more, mine is getting there slowly. time, patience and vgilance is definitely needed.but worth it none the less.
already planning a viv upgrade she will out grow hers in no time.: victory:


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

anothernoob said:


> Many truths are told amongst jokes! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said bud and 110% agreed! :no1:


me to there alot of clowns about:whistling2:


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Hotdog27 said:


> :2thumb:couldnt agree more, mine is getting there slowly. time, patience and vgilance is definitely needed.but worth it none the less.
> already planning a viv upgrade she will out grow hers in no time.: victory:


Probably the best part of owning a medium/large monitor species is the big vivs! 



Hotdog27 said:


> me to there alot of clowns about:whistling2:


:lol2: indeed there are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

anothernoob said:


> Probably the best part of owning a medium/large monitor species is the big vivs!
> 
> 
> :lol2: indeed there are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True roll on 8x4x4:flrt: Happy Days!: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

I dunno if I'll be any help.

Last May I unknowingly purchased a Male WILD CAUGHT Bosc from a shop, which I reported, sorry.

He was a nightmare, but short of having to have him PTS I decided the best place for him was with me in the huge Vivarium we have hand build for him. 

He was completely unapproachable and untouchable. He would even GO to attack, which I had never had with my Boscs before, I mean I'm currently typing with my Female asleep on my lap ^_^

Anyway, I tried force handling him but, like someone else has already said that stressed him out. His Vivarium used to open from the top, but we changed it so it now opens from the side. I usually just open the door and coax him out with food, OR just sit by the door an wait for him to come out. The only time I go in the an physically get him out is if I need to clean him out because his poo is stinking out the entire house.
Just being around him has calmed him down so much. It's a case of making him feel at ease with you. Mine will still hiss when I pick him up, but he doesn't try to bite me any more, and the tail swiping in nearly non existent.
It's just patience. Boscs, as far as I'm concerned are probably the most primitive of all reptiles, so I find they take more time to calm down.

Yours will calm down in time, they almost always do.

We had Zaebos checked by a vet to make sure his aggression was purely that and not a medical condition making him grumpy; we were lucky, with him beong wild caught, that he had no parasites, you might want to take her to a vet if she doesn't calm down a tiny bit in a few months, just to be on the safe side, but I'm a worrier...it's costs me a fortune!

Zaebos is now 2 and a half and over 3ft, and nice and broad, beautiful male. I just wish he wasn't taken from the wild =[ Sometimes I see him in his Vivarium and feel so sorry for him.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I dunno if I'll be any help.
> 
> Last May I unknowingly purchased a Male WILD CAUGHT Bosc from a shop, which I reported, sorry.
> 
> ...


Cracking bit of advice there! : victory:

Im pretty sure parasites arent related to anger issues as thats just monitors and especially young bosc' (especially wild caught in your case) BUT being a worrier just makes you the best person for him because you'd rather worry too much and let it cost you a bit to ease your mind or neglect him and have real issues to deal with.

He sounds awesome! If you got any pics throw them up on the monitor & tegu thread (if you havent already) They will be admired!


----------



## Hotdog27 (Mar 17, 2012)

:2thumb:thanks for that mines is nowhere near that bad and getting better every week, ican maitain her viv no probs now almost with no hissing and she comes out of her viv for food and walks round the front room, i have to say i dont want a hamster just a stress free bosc "she happy im happy" as other people might think.
petshop said she was captive bred just outgrew her last owner tend to beleive them dont think she had much time spent with her thats all.
im with you its not a nice thought of a wild caught bosc stuck in a viv, but it sounds like you take excellent care of him.
in the end i think its on there terms and they should be amired for what they are not what you want them to be.:2thumb:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

(in the end i think its on there terms and they should be admired for what they are not what you want them to be)

WELL SAID :2thumb:


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Hotdog27 said:


> :2thumb:thanks for that mines is nowhere near that bad and getting better every week, ican maitain her viv no probs now almost with no hissing and she comes out of her viv for food and walks round the front room, i have to say i dont want a hamster just a stress free bosc "she happy im happy" as other people might think.
> petshop said she was captive bred just outgrew her last owner tend to beleive them dont think she had much time spent with her thats all.
> im with you its not a nice thought of a wild caught bosc stuck in a viv, but it sounds like you take excellent care of him.
> in the end i think its on there terms and they should be amired for what they are not what you want them to be.:2thumb:


 "in the end i think its on there terms and they should be amired for what they are not what you want them to be"

I guess that ends this thread then and answers everything!


----------

